# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Fiori

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 26-08-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 18-08-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "tung tung" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga youngmiss)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22822

Titulli: "nje virus i ri ne qarkullim''SoBigF''" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22820

Titulli: "nje script qe dikton parazitet ne kompjuter" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22819

Titulli: "Koço KOSTA" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22818

Titulli: "Kënga e Gjergj Elez Alisë" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22814

Titulli: "antare e rre" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Gentiana(swe))
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22812

Titulli: "Racizem Grek Ndaj Aktorit Laert Vasili" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22806

Titulli: "KEshilla per guzhinen" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga xhenisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22805

Titulli: "Test Intelektual" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga xhenisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22804

Titulli: "Poetëve të trishtuar!" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22803

Titulli: "Gete" (postuar 25-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22798

Titulli: "Melankonia..." (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22795

Titulli: "Sa i mesojme femijeve Shqipen" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22794

Titulli: "Shkruar ndoshta, mbi ndonjë varr" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22791

Titulli: "Me mire nje mik apo nje thesar !!!" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22788

Titulli: "Çfarë është Liria?" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22784

Titulli: "Prezantim" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Favola_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22781

Titulli: "Policia e vret. Kush do ta mbrojë qytetarin shqiptar..." (postuar 24-08-2003 nga ex-x)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22779

Titulli: "Per ne" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22773

Titulli: "Kenge Dasme" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22767

Titulli: "Pezantimi i nje hekurpunuesi" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22764

Titulli: "Karakterizoheni nga pesimizmi realizmi apo optimizmi" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22763

Titulli: "Ekipi i peshëngritësve të rinj, shpallet nënkampion i Europës" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22762

Titulli: "Rezidence per  shitje !" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga XimiD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22760

Titulli: "Striptella ne Forum." (postuar 24-08-2003 nga striptella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22759

Titulli: "Rexhmata u vra duke u dhënë bukë policëve" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22758

Titulli: "Oficeri nga Tirana plagoset ne Shkoder" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22757

Titulli: "Cikli i Kreshnikeve" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22753

Titulli: "A e keni degjuar kengen  &quot;Sorkadhja&quot; nga Aida edhe Eda?" (postuar 24-08-2003 nga LLASTICA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22752

Titulli: "Teksti i kenges &quot;Ca kom pase&quot;" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22748

Titulli: "Nuk kam qënë ndonjëherë e mirë në prezantime por..." (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22747

Titulli: "Filmat me koti qe keni pare ndonjehere..." (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22746

Titulli: "Poezia e Leonard Cohen" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22744

Titulli: "ColdPlay" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22742

Titulli: "humor nga MICHIGANSI , TE QESHIM PAK AMAN. JU FLM" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Sc0rpi0)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22739

Titulli: "Barcaleta nga Wolfi" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22778

Titulli: "Lumturia-Realitet apo Enderr?" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Paper_MooN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22734

Titulli: "Mjetet e domosdoshme per ne Guzhine." (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22731

Titulli: "Kombetarja Shqiptare !?" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22730

Titulli: "Picat" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga DINA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22728

Titulli: "Vajza e ORNELA MUTI le burrin për një shqiptar?" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga kledi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22725

Titulli: "Kenaqesia dhe monotonia" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22722

Titulli: "Lezha, kjo antike !" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga trinity)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22713

Titulli: "Ca mendimi keni ju ???" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22708

Titulli: "Arti i punimit te hekurit me dore" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22705

Titulli: "Filloi në Durrës, takimi rajonal &quot;Ndërtimi i miqësisë ballkanike&quot;" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22703

Titulli: "Disfata shqiptare e Korridorit 8" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22699

Titulli: "Vlera e vuajtjeve" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22698

Titulli: "Pershendetje qe te gjithe nga Ardiii" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga ardi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22697

Titulli: "Erdhi Fieraku" (postuar 23-08-2003 nga ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22694

Titulli: "Zona New England - USA" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22691

Titulli: "Ja dhe një më shumë në forum" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga Gjakpiresja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22687

Titulli: "Jack Nicholson" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22683

Titulli: "Fotoja e dites!" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22682

Titulli: "Hard drive shtese" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22678

Titulli: "Kenge partizane! Plotesojini j'u lutem!" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga Akrobati)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22676

Titulli: "U2" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22671

Titulli: "Historija e 12 vjeçares Brikena Panxhi e cila sensibilizoi të gjithë Skocinë" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22668

Titulli: "BRITANI/ RREFIMI I VAJZES NGA TIRANA,Unë studentja që rrezikoj shkollën" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22667

Titulli: "forca e votes" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga sima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22664

Titulli: "Ku të gjej libra në gjuhën shqipe në Vienë?" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22663

Titulli: "Pse shume njerez nuk e vleresojne identitetin?" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22662

Titulli: "Ballada per Doruntinen" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22660

Titulli: "Ballada per Rinjohjen" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22696

Titulli: "Fjalë të urta dhe proverba në Gjuhën shqipe" (postuar 22-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22659

Titulli: "Sinqeriteti në DASHURI !?" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22653

Titulli: "Imanuel Kanti" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22650

Titulli: "L'Ultima Ora di Venezia" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga Ihti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22645

Titulli: "Me zuri lemza" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22643

Titulli: "&quot;Egersia&quot; e seksit te bute" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22642

Titulli: "Poezite e nje punues hekuri" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22641

Titulli: "Artizanati po vdes" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22638

Titulli: "Me duhet Visual Studio.Net" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga ILovePejaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22633

Titulli: "Te urtin apo Trimin?" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22631

Titulli: "Cka ju pelqen te i dashuri apo e dashura?" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22627

Titulli: "Koncert i Parashqevise ne NYC" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga une jam Z...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22625

Titulli: "Bixhozi dhe lojrat e fatit" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22624

Titulli: "Kush eshte qellimi i marteses per ju" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22623

Titulli: "Artur Zheji: Drejtori që rikthen pasionin e humbur në RTSH" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22619

Titulli: "Adriana Tolka: Meshkujt e televizioneve më lënë pa punë" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22618

Titulli: "Epika - ne Folklor" (postuar 21-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22617

Titulli: "Më shkëputet linja e msn-së" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22615

Titulli: "Ç'është shpirti?" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22613

Titulli: "Ku mund ta gjej hymnin kombëtarë të përpiluar në nota muzikore" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga terroristi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22610

Titulli: "Dua të imigroj në Kanadë, më ndihmon njeri?" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga kickenhat)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22605

Titulli: "Cilin Browser perdorni?" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22600

Titulli: "Kompjuterin tënd në xhep" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Brus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22595

Titulli: "BIZNESI - gazeta me e re ne Shqiperi!" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Mjegulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22588

Titulli: "Poezi turke (përkthyer në gj. angleze)" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22587

Titulli: "Ndokush nga Shupenza ose Bulqiza?" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22584

Titulli: "Fakt Apo Fiksim?" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22581

Titulli: "Website i ri kulturor" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22577

Titulli: "Website i ri kulturor" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22576

Titulli: "Deep Purple" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22574

Titulli: "Shakatë për Biondet do të bëhen jo ligjore në Bosnjë" (postuar 20-08-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22573

Titulli: "NJe studim i ri per semundjet e zemres!!" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22569

Titulli: "Billy Joel" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22568

Titulli: "Si te mbrohemi nga kritikat e padrejta!!" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22567

Titulli: "Koncert" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22566

Titulli: "Recetat e Shkodranes!!" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22564

Titulli: "Të paktën 16 të vrarë nga shpërthimi në Bagdad" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22558

Titulli: "Futboll: Shqiperi-Maqedoni" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga elbasanas)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22554

Titulli: "Ne cilin vend te botes ka me shume shqiptar?" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Lonely_Boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22549

Titulli: "A Natural Woman" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22547

Titulli: "The Bill" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22546

Titulli: "Çka duhet bërë, për ta ndërprë pirjen e cigares?" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22545

Titulli: "Hey kalamaja ..." (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Pink_Girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22538

Titulli: "Rene Descartes" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22537

Titulli: "Rimas de Gustavo Adolfo Becquer" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22536

Titulli: "Thirrje drejtuar qytetarëve të Kosovës në përkrahje të Fondit Limaj" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22535

Titulli: "Shqiptarët rrezikojnë Anglinë,projektligj i ri per emigracionin" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22533

Titulli: "Me mungon shume" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Shkodra_Jone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22532

Titulli: "Goodmorning Albania" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga aldon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22529

Titulli: "Takim Urgjent i KS-së të OKB-së Për Kosovën" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22527

Titulli: "Moikom Zeqo" (postuar 19-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22526

Titulli: "Nje pyetje per versionet e vjetra te programeve" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22523

Titulli: "Uni Superior !?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22518

Titulli: "Intervistë me njërin prej udhëheqësve të shoqatës së homoseksualëve" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Bekim Ismaili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22501

Titulli: "Zhvillimi" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22500

Titulli: "Ibrahim Abedini - poet shqiptar në Suedi" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22498

Titulli: "Numri dy i policisë Londineze: Luftoni të inkriminuarit që keni rreth vetes" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22497

Titulli: "Votoni per figurat tona historike!" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga ___Vaksinca___)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22496

Titulli: "A do te bashkohen Trojet Shqiptare?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga ___Vaksinca___)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22494

Titulli: "Homomofobia tek shqiptaret-frika ose urrejtja ndaj Homoseksualitetit" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Bekim Ismaili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22483

Titulli: "Goca, a ua dini vlerën meshkujve shqiptarë?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22473

Titulli: "Çuna, a ua dini vlerën femrave shqiptare?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22472

Titulli: "Çka mendon Shqipëria për Bashkimin Kombëtar?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga ___Vaksinca___)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22471

Titulli: "Individualiteti dhe Personaliteti" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22470

Titulli: "Grupet e muzikes Hard Rock" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22468

Titulli: "Imagjinate?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22462

Titulli: "Dhjetor 1998" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22461

Titulli: "Fatos Kongoli" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22459

Titulli: "Kuizi me pyetje të mia" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22456

Titulli: "Rinia nuk merret me politike.   ......kjo gje u intereson shume politikaneve !" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22454

Titulli: "Kameramani, Qe Mban Ditar Per Dasmat" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22453

Titulli: "Fabula" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22452

Titulli: "&quot;Fantazitë e Pshtjelluara&quot;" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22450

Titulli: "Fillim i një fillimi" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga xxxl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22441

Titulli: "Fitnete Rexha" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22439

Titulli: "&quot;Sa shume do doja&quot;!" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22433

Titulli: "kush mendoni se do te fitoj ne ndeshjen   GJORGJI - SHQIPERI...............(nga Dr.K)" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Dr.K)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22432

Titulli: "Cila eshte skuadra juaj me e preferuar EUROPIANE,...........(nga Dr.K)" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Dr.K)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22431

Titulli: "Piktori Vladimir Stamo" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga xxxl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22430

Titulli: "Dedikuar Asaj" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga Teli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22426

Titulli: "Beqir Musliu" (postuar 17-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22422

Titulli: "bllokoni futjen e programeve spiun pa dijenine tuaj" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22419

Titulli: "skanim online antivirus antitrojan" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22418

Titulli: "Poezi nga Charles Bukowski" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Postmodern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22416

Titulli: "Pearl Jam" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Postmodern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22413

Titulli: "Kur do modernizohet mentaliteti Shqiptar?" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga ildushja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22412

Titulli: "Prezantimi i im" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga BeSuShI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22409

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga kosovarja" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Zzanushjaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22578

Titulli: "Menu Dreke Per Dite Festash dhe Bankete" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22408

Titulli: "Nano Apo Meta" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22405

Titulli: "Shkembeni skedare,documenta,foto,programe me njeri tjetrin" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22402

Titulli: "Histori pasionesh" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22398

Titulli: "A eshte vdekja nje zgjidhje????" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22397

Titulli: "Smund të bashkëpunoj me krimin e organizuar" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22393

Titulli: "Tokë e askujt (fushat e gjelbra te Frances)." (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22392

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzikë e zgjedhur&quot; -IV- DRILON" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22387

Titulli: "Ceka: Të internohen familjet e kriminelëve" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22376

Titulli: "nje trojan qe spo e heq dot qafe" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22375

Titulli: "&quot;no coment&quot;" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22372

Titulli: "ToMoRri 2" (postuar 16-08-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22371

Titulli: "Karakteri, zhvillimi dhe edukimi i tij" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22370

Titulli: "Sondazh i gazetes Koha Jone" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22368

Titulli: "Libra të preferuar nga fëmijëria." (postuar 15-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22364

Titulli: "Xhilda Lapardhaja: &quot;Dua të bëhem aktore&quot;" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22362

Titulli: "mykonian_1 në mesin tuaj" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga mykonian_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22354

Titulli: "Komunikim" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga mister_alfa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22342

Titulli: "Vllaznia" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Shkodra_Jone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22341

Titulli: "Ku ta gjej këngën &quot;Mirupafshim&quot; - nga Ganimete Abazi?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22331

Titulli: "Femrat me te kerkuara te forumit" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22330

Titulli: "Meshkujt me te kerkuar te forumit" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22329

Titulli: "Dështon projekti për Kosovën" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22327

Titulli: "Me mbyllen vete faqet e internetit." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22321

Titulli: "NYC, Toronto, Detroit, Ottawa, CT, etj pa elektricitet" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22324

Titulli: "Kullat ranë po ne qëndrojmë!" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22314

Titulli: "Kush me gje nje program per..." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22313

Titulli: "Albo ne Greenwich" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga apollonia1982)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22311

Titulli: "A dini ndonjë gjë mbi violinisten shqiptare ne Skoci?" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22308

Titulli: "Sikur tja ndryshonit emrin..." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22302

Titulli: "Death" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22300

Titulli: "EXEL ndihme" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga xheta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22297

Titulli: "eNjeri në forumishqiptar" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22294

Titulli: "Eros vs. Perversitet." (postuar 14-08-2003 nga salamandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22293

Titulli: "Akulli ne Arktik do te shkrije komplet ne 100 vjet!" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22288

Titulli: "Poezia ime" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga ermal :xhoker: )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22262

Titulli: "Ju përshëndes të gjithve." (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Skaramush)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22260

Titulli: "Krijuesat e viruseve.  Rebele apo zagare?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga xhivola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22259

Titulli: "Si t'i formatizoj &quot;columns&quot; në Excel?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga xheta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22258

Titulli: "Evis Qaja" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22255

Titulli: "Lojrat e MtrX - Kush i gjen? NO.2" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22252

Titulli: "Një web i ri për gjuhën shqipe?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22249

Titulli: "Lojrat e MtrX  - Kush i gjen? NO.1" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22247

Titulli: "Kush do te fitoje ne duelin Nano-Meta?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22246

Titulli: "Cili numer ju sjell fat?" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22245

Titulli: "Determinism" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22242

Titulli: "Te mite" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga qyfyri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22237

Titulli: "Gjenetika dhe Pavdeksia" (postuar 13-08-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22236

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Si mendoni per ndeshjet e rradhes te kombetares sone me Gjeorgjine ?
 o 'Besoj se do fitojme !' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk do fitojme !' (0 vota)
 o 'Do humbim !' (0 vota)
 o 'Se di !' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22730

Sondazh: Cka ju pelqen te i dashuri apo e dashura?
 o 'syte' (3 vota)
 o 'buzeqeshja' (2 vota)
 o 'pamja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'fytyra' (0 vota)
 o 'dhembet' (0 vota)
 o 'qerpiket' (0 vota)
 o 'imazhi' (0 vota)
 o 'menyra se si flet' (1 vota)
 o 'oooooo se di' (0 vota)
 o 'te gjitha bashke!' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22627

Sondazh: Cilin Browser perdorni?
 o 'AOL' (0 vota)
 o 'NETSCAPE' (0 vota)
 o 'INTERNET EXPLORER' (4 vota)
 o 'JUNO' (0 vota)
 o 'TJETER' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22600

Sondazh: Votoni per figurat tona historike!
 o 'Isa Boletini' (0 vota)
 o 'Azem Bejta' (0 vota)
 o 'Azem Galica' (0 vota)
 o 'Adem Jashari' (0 vota)
 o 'Enver Hoxha' (2 vota)
 o 'Ismajl Qemajli' (0 vota)
 o 'Lek Dukagjini' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjergj Kastrioti  Skenderbeu' (8 vota)
 o 'Zahir Pajaziti' (0 vota)
 o 'UÇK(Kosovë)' (0 vota)
 o 'UÇK(Kombetare)' (1 vota)
 o 'UÇPMB' (0 vota)
 o 'Balli Kombetar' (1 vota)
 o 'AKSH/FBKSH' (1 vota)
 o 'Shaban  Polluzha' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22496

Sondazh: A dote bashkohen Trojet Shqiptare?
 o 'Po,' (2 vota)
 o 'Jo,' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk di,' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22494

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqarja me e kerkuar e forumit?
 o 'Leila' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuska' (5 vota)
 o 'Shigjeta' (4 vota)
 o '^^Gjalica^^' (14 vota)
 o 'Malli' (6 vota)
 o 'GoDDeSS' (6 vota)
 o 'angeldust' (4 vota)
 o 'Jola' (3 vota)
 o 'Karamel Eyez' (2 vota)
 o 'korcaprincess19' (1 vota)
 o 'Sheqerka' (0 vota)
 o 'BaBy_BiRbA' (6 vota)
 o 'Kuntakinta' (1 vota)
 o 'london_girl' (2 vota)
 o 'Dharma' (1 vota)
 o 'Living in Vain' (1 vota)
 o 'Flava' (4 vota)
 o 'Macja Blu' (2 vota)
 o 'Kukumjacka' (0 vota)
 o 'Eliona' (2 vota)
 o 'PTUUU edhe ketu!!! Vuri emrin e vet por s'vuri beqaren me te mire te forumi!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :Sater: ' (11 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22330

Sondazh: Kush eshte beqari me i kerkuar i forumit?
 o 'AsgjeSikurDielli' (11 vota)
 o 'Drini ne L.A.' (5 vota)
 o 'StterollA' (7 vota)
 o 'Wolf Power' (8 vota)
 o 'Kolombi' (7 vota)
 o 'Ryder (Aryan-SS)' (5 vota)
 o 'R2T' (3 vota)
 o 'Sokoli' (1 vota)
 o 'PrInCiPiEl' (0 vota)
 o 'Huggos' (2 vota)
 o 'Tahox' (0 vota)
 o 'Debatiku' (0 vota)
 o 'Pogradecari' (0 vota)
 o 'luton_boy_uk' (0 vota)
 o 'Magjistari' (1 vota)
 o 'PTUU!!! Ajo budallaqja s'paska vene beqarin me te mire!! (d.m.th. "Tjeter")  :terroristi: ' (15 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22329

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne duelin Nano-Meta?
 o 'Ilir Meta' (8 vota)
 o 'Fatos Nano' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22246

Sondazh: Çka mendoni se eshte cenzura?
 o 'mosnjohje e te drejtave te tjetrit' (1 vota)
 o 'diktature' (0 vota)
 o 'injorance' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22222

Sondazh: Kush eshte feja monoteiste
 o 'Islami' (3 vota)
 o 'budizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'krishterimi' (1 vota)
 o 'hinduizmi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22204


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

26-08:
 o NYC_GUY (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1465
 o Taulant (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1657

26-08:
 o BESAR (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3438

26-08:
 o linda1 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3848

26-08:
 o Besnik smakaj (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3879

26-08:
 o Dita_Sel (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4631

26-08:
 o fatosdasa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4740
 o Rizah - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4775
 o Leon21 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5597
 o Leo21 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5599

26-08:
 o genta (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6541

26-08:
 o BINIoo7 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6878

26-08:
 o ExEL (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7189

26-08:
 o Tan (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7868

26-08:
 o bobja_vl - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8515

26-08:
 o ismailpz (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8900

27-08:
 o KrimineliKorcar (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1607

27-08:
 o Toni_22 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2139

27-08:
 o besboy (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2845

27-08:
 o LEZHJANE - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3145


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 18-08-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 124 Anetare te rinj
 o 132 Tema te reja
 o 2,359 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

